# Mounting and centering a flat screen



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

3/4" plywood spanning at least 2 studs and the tv mount installed with heavy wood screws (#10 or thicker wood screws-6 at least) will hold several hundred pounds. I guess such heavy safety margin is in case the spring fails and tv snaps down, but I would have to question the connection on the tv side.
Plywood can blend into the wall or some design can be cut into it.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

It's drywall, and it looks like you have already torn into it and done some patchwork. I say tear the wall down! It sounds like a lot of work, but drywall is not that horrible to work with - for me it just ends up being time consuming since I always have to mud and sand twice.

With a TV that heavy and the down and out mount and all the "outward" pulling it's going to be doing I wouldn't mess around. The fact that there's a stud dead center tells you there's room for studs back there. My vote is for tearing out the drywall. I was on my way to doing this, but my walls are plaster, so it would have been a huge mess, and also - there is no room for studs back there in my house.


----------



## Stayathomedad (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Pete, thanks for the input but I got ahold of dynamic mounting and they sent me extension for the wall brackets, that are 34" long the that fixed my issue.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Came out good!


----------

